# What is  the starting pay for EMT-B in NYC??



## vladlinn (May 15, 2010)

i'm going to be taking classes soon to become an EMT-B and i have to spend $995 on classes and was wondering how much the starting pay is in new york city? i'm a full time student in college majoring in bio-chem and an becoming an EMT-B in hopes of a greater chance of getting into medical school. i have a friend who says she gets paid $16/hr and says it's worth it to pay for the classes because you'll make the money back within like two weeks. so, any word of advice is much appreciated. but does anyone know the starting wage?? thanks a lot


----------



## clibb (May 15, 2010)

You'll make $995 by working 2 weeks in a restaurant. 
I paid around $1,500 for my EMT classes and I hope I'll remake that when I get a job in EMS. But, it's not like I was just wasting my money on a pottery class or something similar.


----------



## writchey (May 15, 2010)

*IT Varies*

It varies a great deal..where I work they start at eight an hour..most I have ever seen is ten..but is usually under that.


----------



## reaper (May 15, 2010)

It will not help you with medical school!


----------



## vladlinn (May 15, 2010)

writchey said:


> It varies a great deal..where I work they start at eight an hour..most I have ever seen is ten..but is usually under that.



$8/hr? that seems little. i have a friend who says she gets paid $16/hr and she's a new EMT. do you think she's lying? 
i work at starbucks right now and get paid $9/hr so around like $250/week. do you think it's worth it for me to quit and become an EMT that probably pays less? thanks


----------



## 46Young (May 19, 2010)

The privates pay around 10/hr, private 911 pays around 15/hr, hospital 911 pays around the same, but goes up to 20-23/hr depending on where you work. FDNY EMS starts at $31,931/yr. They work 8 hour days, doing a 5 on, 2 off, 5 on, 2 off, 4 on, 3 off. If you're bored, you can figure out the hourly from that. Remember that they contribute to their pension as well.

unless you're hired FT for a hospital, do what I did and keep your day job and just do per diem for a private until a better opportunity comes along, or you do medic school.


----------



## Longo118 (May 31, 2010)

vladlinn said:


> i'm going to be taking classes soon to become an EMT-B and i have to spend $995 on classes and was wondering how much the starting pay is in new york city? i'm a full time student in college majoring in bio-chem and an becoming an EMT-B in hopes of a greater chance of getting into medical school. i have a friend who says she gets paid $16/hr and says it's worth it to pay for the classes because you'll make the money back within like two weeks. so, any word of advice is much appreciated. but does anyone know the starting wage?? thanks a lot



I live in the area and have a few buddies on the job in the city and in upstate working for hudson ems and mobile life support.

With that said:

FDNY EMS- 14/hr
Hudson EMS- 20/hr
Mobile Life- 22/hr


----------

